# 6 days old Broken Black Tan Babies (pics)



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Here are some pics of my Broken Black Tan litter from Millie and Danger (both buck and doe are broken black tans)

The litter (4 in total)








Millie and her babies








My Favourite in the litter - love the markings 








Millie was more interested in food!








all cosy


----------



## Erica (Apr 18, 2010)

Awww... they are soo cute!! Why can't I get markings like that?!?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

...aww..cutisiewootsieitsybitsy..*somebody stop me!*...

very nice; I'm looking forward to seeing how the tan belllies develop


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I love the one with the star on its forehead!!! If I lived close, I'd steal! :lol:


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

to get broken tans...

Do you just need some broken genes in a tan line?


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

So cute!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

> to get broken tans...
> 
> Do you just need some broken genes in a tan line?


So far as I know, yes, that's all you need.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

yeah i believe to get the broken tans it's just somewhere in the genes.

I was lucky to get both the buck and doe for this litter in the broken black tan. So far the babies aren't showing the tan tummy's but should do soon. Both parents have a fair bit of tan on their bellies!

The mother is so good natured she's quite happy for me to handle the babies and jumps on my hand with them :lol: (until she realises theres something new in the food dish! lol

Thanks for the lovely comments. I'll post new pics in a week once they're eyes are open etc


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I love the one with the star on it's head too - and it looks like it has a diamond on it's back - it's representing half the suites in a deck of cards :lol:


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Aww they look like likkle moo moo cows <3


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

i'm really pleased with the markings in this litter. they're proving really popular babies so i'll deffo be breeding the broken black tans again


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Will you keep any of the babies to breed from?


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Cute babies. What were your goals with this litter?


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

I have a buyer for the one with the star on it's forehead already. I am tempted to keep the mouse which is pictured on it's own as it's my personal favourite. Unsure about the remaining two. I've recently been accepted as a supply breeder for a local pet shop, though to be honest a) i can get more for selling them private and b) selling them private i'd know better where they would end up.

I took my other litter (bred from a broken black tan buck and a diluted silver agouti doe) down to a pet shop today which is even closer to home than the one mentioned above. Those three babies are all spoken for already, but i'm mates with the guys in the shop and they wanted to see the babies. They were really impressed with their health, markings and ease of handling that they have offered to buy in future litters from me at a better price than i was offered before, so i'm more likely to go with that particular shop.

I'm deffo breeding the broken black tans again. The babies from them are lovely and i deffo want some more


----------

